# Great Dane Stolen



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

I know I'm not a regular visitor here but this is something I think needs to brought to as many peoples attention as possible

A Great Dane has been stolen from a Disabled Person while they were out and about

Please read the information and if you live in the area keep your eyes and ears open this could happen to some one you know.

Not only is this distressing to the owner but also can be dangerous to the Dane as could cause seperation anxiety.

Thank you.

Stolen Harlequin From Canterbury - Great Dane Owners Forum


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

LadyTalisman said:


> I know I'm not a regular visitor here but this is something I think needs to brought to as many peoples attention as possible
> 
> A Great Dane has been stolen from a Disabled Person while they were out and about
> 
> ...


What scum would steal a disabled persons dog ?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

POOR MAN . POOR DOG.

lets hope hes reunited with him soon


----------



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to all who have read this post i'm sure that it will stay in your mind as it did mine the first time I read it and I'm sure you all wish Daisy a safe return home.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lots of media cover on this. so hopefully she'll soon be reunited with her owner.


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> What scum would steal a disabled persons dog ?


Scum that think its HILARIOUS! Makes me so mad! You just want to literally boot them in the face.


----------



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

Daisy has still not been found as it stands but as soons as more is known I will let you all know.

They were talking to some media groups toady and giving leaflets out also taxi drivers are on the look out.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Unbelievable 

WTF is wrong with people :cursing:

Such a lovely dog and very distinctive lets hope someone recognises him.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

This story breaks my heart. How much of a lowlife do you need to be to steal a dog from an elderly disabled man? Urgh. I hope beyond hope that they get her back safe and well and catch the dirt that did this.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just heard on another forum that she's safely with the police and on her way home, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes Daisy has been found, don't know much else at moment only that the owners are on their way to get her from the police.







DAISY HAS BEEN FOUND

THANKYOU to everyone who took interest in this story and wished them all well and Daisy a safe return.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh that is fantastic. I have to admit, I saw the photo of them reunited on another forum and got quite teary  I'm so glad there has been a happy ending- are there any details as to what actually happened to her when she was taken?


----------



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

There are no further details at the moment.

I think they may just be concentrating on making sure she is ok but will let you no more when I can.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG OMG thats fantastic news, heres hoping she has been looked after and is with her owner having lots of big cuddles


----------



## LadyTalisman (Mar 30, 2009)

click the link and scroll down to see picture of Daisy reunited with her owner

Stolen Harlequin From Canterbury - Great Dane Owners Forum - Page 11


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

LadyTalisman said:


> click the link and scroll down to see picture of Daisy reunited with her owner
> 
> Stolen Harlequin From Canterbury - Great Dane Owners Forum - Page 11


Fabulous  The joy in that guys face is priceless xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

how fab!! that picture is lovely.xxx


----------

